# After the kill



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

What do you guys do with your coyotes after you kill them take the pictures and all that.. then what do you do with it.. since the fur isnt primed right now i couldnt skin it, so basically all i could do is just kill it take pictures and then throw it out in the woods.. which made me feel kinda guilty.. cuz i killed it but made no use of it.. i just threw it out like it was nothin.. semeed kinda weird..

what do you guys do.. i mean ya cant go and mount every coyote you get either... do u guys have to do what i did and just throw em out basically?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Tan the hide for your personal collection. I would like to learn how to tan hides and it seems like a perfect learning project.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

fingerz42 don't feel bad, the buzzards got to eat too. Not to many other critters well eat a coyote. 
Think about it this way, do you feel guilty when you kill a spider, cockroch, fly, rattlesnake a mouse just to name a few, oh and I forgot live bait for fishing. 
Those are all living animals that you just took lives from. You need to think about that and you'll figure it out. :wink: 
On the other hand, you should feel bad if you kill a female coyote with pups durning denning season. 
If you enjoy hunting coyotes, that's just not good conservation at all, kinda like killing all the fish in the pond. Go hunting and have a good time, don't worry about it. :beer:


----------



## rhino2003 (Aug 18, 2006)

I've tried to sell the ones I've shot but the fur dealer wouldn't take them. I don't know how to tan the hide myself so I cut the head off and de-fleshed it and boiled the skull. Now I've got a couple of "European" skull mounts from the coyotes.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

i also dont know how to tan a hide.. and i hear ya about the mother of the pups.. which brings me to my next point.. i didnt kill a mother on my last hunt but i did kill a pup.. thats why i felt bad.. it was a yearling coyote and i killed it just for my enjoyment.. thats kinda why i felt bad.. a full grown coyote dont bother me.. but when i killed that pup i kinda felt bad...
its like shooting a fawn in deer season.. it just aint right,..


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

fingerz42,you feel bad cause your human.I personally don't hunt yotes till thier fur is prime for that reason.I feel its my duty as a hunter to take care of any animal I harvest.For some reason in the yote hunting community respect for the animal is no more.Kill um and leave um is the norm of this day.For ME hunting means more than just killing.Just my opinion.No disrespect Danny B. :beer:

Then again I'll admit hypocricy for shooting carp with my bow and leaving them lay.

Either way is legal,do what feels right to you Fingerz42.
As for me I don't want to feel guilt about what I hunt - so I'll wait for prime fur and in the meantime I'll just fish for whatever is biting.

------------------------------------ :beer: -----------------------------------------


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> like shooting a fawn in deer season.. it just aint right,..


But it sure does eat good! 

Don't worry about the coyotes, think of all the young deer and rabbits you have saved.

:sniper:


----------



## greykilr (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm from West TX.. And today I heard something I never have heard before someone is guilty about killiin a coyote lol. Keep up the good work. :beer: mother earth living has a alum tanning procedure that should interest you


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

i wouldnt feel bad if i had used something from it.. the hide or something.. i just didnt use any of it..
no big deal i guess.. it was alot of fun though..


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I usually skin, flesh and dry the hide and let the dog play with it. It doesn't last very long, the thing is pretty well shredded in a few minutes, then i get to go pick up the pieces.  I spend more time skinning and fleshing than she does playing with it. But it is a great traing tool.

boondocks,
You could make bait out of the carp, instead of leaving it lay. makes great bait.  just a suggestion.

xdeano


----------



## coyotekiler4 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm glad we have a season here. It starts after the young are on there own(Oct) and ends before the females have pups(March), I think the "just kill em" anytime
attitude is holding the sport back.

To list coyote and fox as game animals,not pests, is the way to GROW our sport

I pelt out every coyote and fox i shoot. It's a disgrace to kill them for 
for no reason. Legitiment nuisience work aside !


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

coyotekiler4
Unless there is mange, then be sure and help nature with a jump start of lead poisoning, it is much quicker and a more humane death.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

coyotekiler4 said:


> I think the "just kill em" anytime
> attitude is holding the sport back.
> 
> To list coyote and fox as game animals,not pests, is the way to GROW our sport
> ...


I agree 100%.By the looks of things people with this mindset are a dying breed.A shame I think.


----------



## coyotekiler4 (Aug 14, 2006)

Good point .

Mange is a fair nuisence reason.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

After reading what some of you think, I just had to respone back. No disrespect intended to anyone, we all have our own opinions. I believe some of you guys need to get a little more realistic with life and death.

First of all, do you eat everything you kill? If you say yes that's not true. Some things are not intended to be eaten such as coyotes Ground hogs Prairie dogs etc.. When you really think about it you don't use everything you kill either.

As some of you already know, most coyotes are worth nothing in the southwest, does that mean we shouldn't hunt them?. On the other hand northern coyotes are worth something and should be used.

Holding back the sport.....What does that mean? Do you really think coyote hunting is going to be as big as deer hunting or bass fishing? I don't think so.
For most people coyote hunting is a fad, in two or three years they'll move on to something else.

Let me tell you something about coyote hunters, they don't put a very big dent in the coyote population. Your government does, and in a BIG way. They kill hundreds of thousands of coyotes every year and "LET THEM LAY". They shoot them from planes, they trap them, they posion them, they kill them anyway they can, they also kill puppies and just to think, you pay for it. Are you sick yet?

So who's mind set if messed up guys? It sure in the hell ain't mine. I've been hunting coyotes longer then some of you guys are alive. The coyotes are still here and well be here long after we are all gone.

I think you all need to relax your brain and go hunting. What you do with the coyote is a personal thing. If you feel bad by killing a coyote, then maybe you're in the wrong sport. Guys, everything I said is true.........Rebuttals are welcome :lol: fingerz42, see what you started lol Don't worry, it's all in fun.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

i just wondered what people did with them after they killed them...

danny.. what do you do after you have killed one.. do you skin it or anything..?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

well guys... interesting. it is good to see opinions, and i agree with almost all of them. especially about the govt killing thousands a year. people have been trying to exterminate the yotes for years. has it worked? what does it look like? dont' think you will ever make enough of a dent for them to get on the endangered list!

as for me, even the summer yotes i shoot, i will skin them. i work on a lot of native american projects, so i can use a lot of them usually. but, i also only hunt spring and summer only if i get a call from farmers having problems with livestock. i dont' like to take them when the fur is thin. if needed, then i have no problem with it. mange areas are another thing i will hunt in summer. they will suffer less, and will not spread the disease (mites) if they are dead. try to protect them a little so the young can grow up healthy. then the hides will be worth something.

as for just hunting to hunt? no, i don't do that. i hunt for reason only. protect the livestock, get hides for craft work, and get the fur. that is just the way i was raised. dont' take it if you cant use it. BUT in a lot of areas, they need to be thinned down to protect themselves. take them! you won't hurt the populations much. not even enough to notice.

they are spreading so fast and overpopulating, they need more control than we will probably ever be able to supply. like i said, how long have they been killed as pests, and they are still everywhere...

go get them!!

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

hey dont feel bad about shootin a pup, its still a yote, in the words of Uncle Ted "A fawn is a DEER a white deer is a DEER, a Buck is a DEER, a Doe is a DEER


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Danny, I agree with some of what you say, but this opinion is a bit 1 sided. no offense, I respect your opinion and will offer some clarity.



> Let me tell you something about coyote hunters, they don't put a very big dent in the coyote population. *Your government does*, and in a BIG way. They kill hundreds of thousands of coyotes every year and "LET THEM LAY". They shoot them from planes, they trap them, they posion them, they kill them anyway they can, they also kill puppies and just to think, you pay for it. Are you sick yet?


I know for a fact that the numbers taken each year by the gov. in ND are not that many. They only hunt on land that has had agricultural loss, ie cattle, calves, lambs, ues, chickens, etc. The land owners have to have a loss before the govt. takes action, they will not come if they just hear a coyote in the country. they don't kill every coyote in the country. I was told that they only cover about *3-5%* of ND. So that is a pretty small chunk of land, i know trappers that cover more land than that in a season. And about the airplane/chopper hunting that they do, there is no way they can find all the coyotes in the brush, hill, draws, tall grass, crops etc. so after they have left they still crawl out of the woodwork. especially in heavy crops, like corn and flowers. I know this might be different in different areas of the country.

something that does string me out is snow mobile hunting.

:evil:

If there was a nuclear war the only two things that would survive, are cockroaches and coyotes.  They have a great sense of adaptablitly. So have fun, go and call or trap a few, it doesn't matter what time of the year it is. There are pleanty around for everyone. so if you see someone that is interested in the sport, help them out, give them some tips, and incurage them to follow in your footsteps, this is the way to groom the sport. 
good hunting!
Deano


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

xdeano, I have the ADC stay at my place a couple times a year. I kind of get the inside scoop on what's going on. The cattle ranches around here all hate coyotes, though they don't lose that many to coyotes if at all. They lose more cattle to bad grass in New Mexico then anything else, so why don't they mow the lawn? lol.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Danny,
It's always helpful to have the inside scoop. So why do you have ADC stay at your place and not at the ranchers place? What percent of NM do they cover with the planes or helicopters?

Oh and about the "leave them lay" If i remember right the ranchers can salvage the coyotes. I wouldn't think many would want them.

How is your mange down there? just cerious.

xdeano


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

They don't stay at my house lol. I own a motel, they stay at. Many of the ranches have poision set out by the ADC and they do alot flying, I don't know the percentage.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

lol,  i wasn't aware that you owned a motel. That is pretty funny. Thanks for the clarification  
xdeano


----------

